# 2.6.2_rc2-love3 aka "Poos Liks A Buffalo"

## steel300

Now we're back on track. This will be the third -love release in two days. Man, I need to get a life. Anyways, here's the notes for this release. I was able to get evms support added in. The reiserfs acls are very challenging though. I fixed support for the siimage 3152 drivers. There's a new vm-swappiness patch as well as new LIRC stuff.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Patch Name: patch-2.6.2-rc2
> 
> Description: The latest prepatch for the 2.6 tree
> ...

 

As usual, find the patches and ebuild at http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources

Good Luck and Happy Compiling!

----------

## neenee

getting it now, compiling it soon after  :Wink: 

*update* apart from those badness warnings,

which i disabled with some help, it seems to

work fine for me.

thanks  :Cool: Last edited by neenee on Thu Jan 29, 2004 10:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _Nomad_

compiled just fine and booted without any problems  :Very Happy: 

Ohh... and it's the third time today   :Laughing: 

EDIT:

I still appear to get warnings in dmesg regarding sched.cLast edited by _Nomad_ on Thu Jan 29, 2004 10:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ejohnson

Nice Steel300!

I'm on it, gonna mirror it.

Can't wait to try it out on my new install.  :Cool: 

edit: http://www.lowbrow.crapness.com/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.2/2.6.2_rc2-love3Last edited by ejohnson on Thu Jan 29, 2004 10:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

compiling now, good luck on the reiserfs acl patches hope you figure out whats wrong, sad that the sysfs class for vc devices had to be reversed because i use udev now and this might present a problem, i've applied the patch by hand because this patch hasn't presented a problem for me at all so far.

*EDIT: *update* compile done with the vc sysfs class patch and its running fine, but it may have something to do with the fact that i use udev and not devfs, just posting my experience with the patch.Last edited by Evil Dark Archon on Thu Jan 29, 2004 11:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Strom

Damn! These releases keep comming so fast that i can't even blink my eyes anymore  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Q

Sorry Steel300 I hate to tell you this but I still get 

kernel/built-in.o(.init.text+0x9b5): In function `sched_init':

: undefined reference to `spin_lock_dont_check'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

on AMD 64

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Well, finally back on love-sources!

I think Steel will be relieved of me stopping to nag about compilation failures  :Wink: 

@Q: Can't confirm this, AMD64 here, compiled fine.

----------

## nevynxxx

/me hits Ctrl-c on the make of love-sources-2.6.2-_rc2-r2

What happened to the 1 release per week thing steel? My girl is gunna kill me!

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i think with these releases there are exugent circumstances, for some people the first two releases were broken.

----------

## steel300

 *Q wrote:*   

> Sorry Steel300 I hate to tell you this but I still get 
> 
> kernel/built-in.o(.init.text+0x9b5): In function `sched_init':
> 
> : undefined reference to `spin_lock_dont_check'
> ...

 

Hopefully, I'll be getting an AMD64 machine soon. Then I can perform more thorough tests.

----------

## steel300

 *neenee wrote:*   

> getting it now, compiling it soon after 
> 
> *update* apart from those badness warnings,
> 
> which i disabled with some help, it seems to
> ...

 

Your still getting the badness warnings? I thought I got rid of those.

----------

## Jake

steel300, after you figure out how to fix patch/compile problems, do you edit the patches to patch/compile cleanly? If so, I would like a broken-out directory with the fixed versions of your patches so when 2.6.2 comes out, I can patch it with what I want and not worry about potential -mm problems.

----------

## pixie

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

> Nice Steel300!
> 
> I'm on it, gonna mirror it.
> 
> Can't wait to try it out on my new install. 
> ...

 

The KV= setting in this ebuild is wrong. Should be 2.6.2_rc2 and not 2.6.1_rc2.

----------

## ejohnson

Thanks Pixie.

Consider it fixed  :Wink: 

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

Oh my GOD! Steel's gotta have fire in his pants... Thank you!

----------

## bAnTAi

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> Now we're back on track. This will be the third -love release in two days. Man, I need to get a life. 

 

Please dont... /me loves the love-sources   :Wink: 

----------

## irasnyd

This release is going great for me so far.  No more dmesg "badness" output.

Thanks again steel!

----------

## alshain

Still won't boot - same problem as with r1 and r2.

            Andrew

----------

## joki

steel...i like the way your workin'

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Anyone else experiencing freezes with bootsplash?

When booting with splash=silent, the system hangs at hotplug.

Could udev be held responsible?

On the other hand everything works fine with splash=none...

----------

## Corp.Nobbs

@Steel300

Wow another release, I think my T-birds gonna burn up.. Hey, I spotted this today, anything worth getting excited about? http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/1/29/230

[update]: Well, I thought as I was compile the new love, I thought I'd stick in this bit of Nick's for a laugh.. Applied almost cleanly apart for one easy hand edit.. Anyways, all seems good -nice and speedy, but I don't know if this patch has anything to do with it - What the hell, live dangerously   :Wink: 

----------

## ed0n

Poos liks A Buffalo , makes my kernel ROCK LIKE NINJA  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sindre

I think mm2 is out. Are we still supposed to renice X to -10 with nicks new scheduler patch?

----------

## ledskof

Mirrored:

http://skof.org/love-sources/

Changed ebuild to pull love patch from skof.org/love-sources

----------

## Moled

```
  CC      fs/reiserfs/bitmap.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/do_balan.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/namei.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/inode.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/file.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/dir.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/fix_node.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/super.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/prints.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/objectid.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/lbalance.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/ibalance.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/stree.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/hashes.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/tail_conversion.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/journal.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/resize.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/item_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/ioctl.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/procfs.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/xattr.o

fs/reiserfs/xattr.c: In function `reiserfs_removexattr':

fs/reiserfs/xattr.c:980: warning: unused variable `lock'

  CC      fs/reiserfs/xattr_user.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/xattr_trusted.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/xattr_security.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/xattr_acl.o

  LD      fs/reiserfs/reiserfs.o

  LD      fs/reiserfs/built-in.o

```

hmmn, reading what you said I went to test it vs vanilla 2.6.2-rc2

it applies and builds cleanly but i'm yet to sacrifice a fs to it

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i think the breakage with the reiserfs acl patches has something to do with -mm, which is probably why the author hasn't updated the patch. i've used this patch before and it won't ruin your fs, but at least we know that it applies to and compiles with vanilla, that should help steel a lot.

----------

## steel300

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> i think the breakage with the reiserfs acl patches has something to do with -mm, which is probably why the author hasn't updated the patch. i've used this patch before and it won't ruin your fs, but at least we know that it applies to and compiles with vanilla, that should help steel a lot.

 

I know that it's something with -mm. I just have to figure out what to reverse. I'm still working on it. In the mean time, try 2.6.2_rc2-love4.

----------

